# Any1 tried this?



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

This apparatus is supossedly read ammonia level in ur aquarium. Do you think it wil be acurate??


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

whoa, that's kind of a trip. i've never seen one like that. I would have no idea how good it would work. when I test for ammonia, I always test twice in different spots of the tank to make sure....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I never test for ammonia...if you have a cycled tank and sufficient bio-filtration, Nitrates are the only thing you need to worry about. I guess it would be fine, but in my mind it is not needed.


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

> grosse gurke Posted on May 19 2003, 03:38 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I never test for ammonia...if you have a cycled tank and sufficient bio-filtration, Nitrates are the only thing you need to worry about. I guess it would be fine, but in my mind it is not needed.


Agreed.


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I never test for ammonia...if you have a cycled tank and sufficient bio-filtration, Nitrates are the only thing you need to worry about. I guess it would be fine, but in my mind it is not needed.


 not even at the end of the cycle test?


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

depending on how much they are, I dont see it as a bad idea, that is if it works well. Could always put it on the side of your tank, out of view


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

BiteMeNipMe said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > I never test for ammonia...if you have a cycled tank and sufficient bio-filtration, Nitrates are the only thing you need to worry about. I guess it would be fine, but in my mind it is not needed.
> ...


 I am speaking about cycled tanks. When I cycle a tank, I test for ammonia.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

it depends how much that gadget is under $10 ok


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

grosse gurke said:


> I never test for ammonia...if you have a cycled tank and sufficient bio-filtration, Nitrates are the only thing you need to worry about. I guess it would be fine, but in my mind it is not needed.


 I disagree Grosse. A cycled tank is a balance, not a constant state. It can sway back and forth depending on conditions in the tank. Even with sufficient biological filatration, unforseen circumstances can lead to a stress on the bioload, causing your ammonia to rise. Testing you tank regularly for ammonia is your best bet to ensure you deal with these occasional spikes in a timely and safe manner.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

depending on the size of that thing you could stick it in a power filter, or in a sump, then it doesnt make your tank look like crap


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

those things are crap, at work we took one and out it in a bucket of pure ammonia and it read "safe"


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

those things are crap, at work we took one and out it in a bucket of pure ammonia and it read "safe"


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> those things are crap, at work we took one and out it in a bucket of pure ammonia and it read "safe"


 good to know that someone already tried this... It'll save everyone's 7 bucks







thx


----------

